# Grr... is this a sign of things to come??



## pluto (Oct 27, 2011)

Today was the first time my little sweetie really irked me. Our tiel has not had his wings clipped and totally loves flying around to get exercise or to follow me from room to room. He usually comes to me when I call or at least allows me to get him to step up if I need to return him to his cage.
Today he flew to his favorite spot (on top the fridge) and was hanging out as I was getting stuff made for supper but when it was time to turn the stove on I wanted to return him to his cage. 
I tried to get him to step up and he bit me (a first time!) and then when he did step up and I started to move toward his cage he flew back to the fridge. He repeated this a few times and I could not get him back into his cage. It was so unlike him! And I was irked. So I went into the living room and I could hear him whistling and saying "what are you doing" and "pretty bird" etc. and I ignored him. Finally I called him and he flew to me and I put him in his cage and rewarded him with a treat.

So now I wonder if this is some new defiant issue I will be dealing with now that he knows he has the power to fly away and control things. Hmmm... I hate the thought of clipping him because I think it is great he can fly but I expect him to listen when he needs to.
It worries me because if this habit forms (and I really think it will because he seemed to LOVE the control!) then what if I need to go out or cook or whatever and can't get him?? This could become very problematic!

He is just under 4 months old right now. Have any of you experienced this behavior? And what did you do?? Is this a puberty thing maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Since he's still young, he may need a little more training before letting him off on his own, all independent with his un-clipped wings. I suggest clipping his wings and then teach him the "return command" while he is more dependent on you. Clipping wings disables them from being free and feeling dominant. This will help you train him when you're more in charge. After he has been trained thoroughly, you can then let his wings grow back. That is just an idea...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> He is just under 4 months old right now. Have any of you experienced this behavior? And what did you do?? Is this a puberty thing maybe?


He's getting to that stage...the dreaded teenage stage. Next time, you can gently place your hand on his back, this will stop him from being able to fly away. He may not like it but it will make getting him into the cage not such a hassle. But rewarding him when he was good was the right thing to do. Its not that he needs more training, its that he's being bratty. Its like he's hitting the terrible two's.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have 2 right now that are 4 and a half months old. I agree it is a puberty thing. I deal with it all the time and my two are clipped. They still try to figure out a way to get away. It is as Roxy has suggested.. if you rest your hand on their back and cup them and guide them into their cage it works much better. Rewarding for behaving is also key. 

These two are clipped but my other two Tiels are not. The only reason they are clipped is because they were very erratic fliers and so it was more of a safety issue for them. The whole idea of clipping wings is a personal choice and one you will have to make for yourself. No one should tell you to do it. Only you know how best to keep them safe in your own environment. 

On a side note.. we are talking about birds. Not children. They are very, very smart.. yes.. but if you expect that they are going to obey your every command.. you are mistaken. There are times when you will have to think like a bird, and not expect your bird to think like a human.  Good luck on surviving the teenage stage.. it will pass..


----------



## pluto (Oct 27, 2011)

That's my biggest fear is that maybe it won't pass! I hope it's only a stage. Tonight he sat with us in bed and watched a movie. Certainly his behavior is different and "bratty" is really the exact word to describe this sudden change. He has always been so lovey dovey and snuggly and never ever nippy. Suddenly he's found an arrogant side and become cocky. I cuddled tonight and really tried to keep him connected and passive and he let me snuggle and scritch but suddenly he'd get nippy and get dominant. 
I hope this passes and I'm going to try super hard to remain very connected with him through this stage. Because if I let him think the nipping works or that he can control, I can see how it can spiral!

When it was time for him to go back in his cage tonight I turned most lights off and also held him low down versus up high. He went in and I praised him. 
Thanks for the reassurance that this is a stage. It helps to hear other experiences.

As for clipping, I'd prefer not to if I don't need to. He learned to fly well and has only once run into anything. He soars around getting exercise each day and seems to really enjoy it. Also we have a cat and a dog and he has no fear of both so if he was clipped I'd worry he would walk right up to either and possibly not get away. Right now he walks up to the dog but is able to fly away at any sudden movement.

Well, I hope if I handle this stage properly it will pass well! I have noticed that he's most dominant with me and just adores my husband even though I'm the one who has done everything and gives him most love! Typical lol... the mom is always the one used and abused!

I think I'm going to try to block the fridge area too... something tells me that him perching so high is giving him a larger than life ego!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

rainfeather said:


> Since he's still young, he may need a little more training before letting him off on his own, all independent with his un-clipped wings. I suggest clipping his wings and then teach him the "return command" while he is more dependent on you. Clipping wings disables them from being free and feeling dominant. This will help you train him when you're more in charge. After he has been trained thoroughly, you can then let his wings grow back. That is just an idea...


Rainfeather, I'm just curious... How is it that you feel like you can give training advice when you don't even have a bird yet? Genuine question. 

Dominance issues are usually not a problem with cockatiels, and while some people do recommend it, there isn't concrete evidence that clipping the wings really makes a difference as far as training. It's also not a good idea to clip the wings of a young bird before they become very skilled at flying.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

pluto, it sounds to me like your bird is becoming territorial of the refrigerator. Maybe he views it as his nest, or something up there as his mate. Maybe he just really, really likes it. Have you read anything about cage aggression? This sounds like a similar thing, just with the fridge instead of the cage.

I would recommend that you don't give him access to the fridge in the future, and reward him for staying off of it/going back to his cage without incident. This should help eliminate the defiant behavior.


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

My bird Petey can be a little testy at times too, but that's mainly because he doesn't really like people. With a bit of work he's become manageable but I still really have to watch him, because he's clear in telling me what he likes and doesn't like. If the thing with the refridgerator becomes a consistent problem, try only letting him up there if you place him up there and if he's always nice when you come down (reward this behaviour). Petey was doing this on my shoulder, and going after my face, but with a bit of work he learned that there was a "shoulder etiquette" if you will, and he abides by it most days.
Plus, he's still a baby while I got petey when he was three. If you catch it now it'll pay off in the end. Hold in there !


----------



## pluto (Oct 27, 2011)

Today I put a rolled towel up under the cupboard over the fridge so the covered area is blocked (space between the top of fridge and bottom of cupboard) and he couldn't land up there or chose not to! He circled around a few times and then landed back on me. We had a MUCH better day! I allowed him to hang out around the bath when I had a bath today. He loved that! He loves drinking any little drops of water he can find!

I think the trick to our issue was certainly the high perching on the fridge and him feeling cocky and territorial. I'm sure the behavior may return over other stuff but the key seems to find what's triggering it and removing it if possible.

I also had to resort on buying some nail clippers today because his nails were like needles! I was worried that clipping would further anger him but actually it went well and he appeared more sucky after it instead! I wrapped him gently in a light tea towel and my hubby did the clipping! It was actually pretty easy to do! I've been holding off dreading it but he just squirmed a little and then laid there until it was done whew!

Funny how one day these little tiels can get you so frustrated and the next they are just little angels!!

Thanks everyone for the advice. Hopefully at some point I will be able to remove the towel over the fridge but I'll leave it for a while!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Rainfeather, I'm just curious... How is it that you feel like you can give training advice when you don't even have a bird yet? Genuine question.


For 6 months now I've been vigorously researching, studying books and magazines, talking to experienced breeders, and am currently working on a bird guide book. I have also owned a parakeet. Now I am awaiting for my baby cockatiel to be old enough for a new home. Searching this forum has also grown my knowledge.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

rainfeather said:


> For 6 months now I've been vigorously researching, studying books and magazines, talking to experienced breeders, and am currently working on a bird guide book. I have also owned a parakeet. Now I am awaiting for my baby cockatiel to be old enough for a new home. Searching this forum has also grown my knowledge.


We discourage giving advice that is not based on extensive experience or a valid (cited) source. This is because casual advice can mislead other users, and cause them to take an approach that is not beneficial to their bird. It's good that you're doing so much research, but it really doesn't replace the experience of actually working with a 'tiel.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree with enigma...many resources are outdated or misleading. And believe it or not, some breeders can be wrong. You need to take this into consideration when you're making posts. I even made some blank statements when i first came onto the forum because i had done all of my reading up on other internet sites that gave false information. Sometimes it's best to just sit back and read and then to ask questions about things you don't fully understand.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, for being kind about it. I appreciate it.


----------



## pluto (Oct 27, 2011)

Wing clipping just isn't always the best way. My bird is fully bonded and secure and already partially trained listen to commands. That's why I came here to hear first hand experience from BTDT owners. Today is day 2 of the fridge being blocked off and our baby is as sweet as can be again! He soars around the room but always comes back now to me. And the nipping stopped too! Amazing how one little thing (in this case the "fridge nest") could change his attitude so much!
I was so worried it was a sign of total personality change but now I have hope if we stay one step ahead of our tiels and really watch for warning signs, we can keep things going well


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

It is great news that things are getting back to normal.  They really, really are like children. I would like to say that this will be the last time you encounter a little bout with your feathered friend.. but at least now you know you can get through them.


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

Im glad blocking the fridge helped. Sometimes it's simpler to just take away the problem.


----------

